
Moving To Chrome, Goodbye Firefox - twapi
http://browserfame.com/690/firefox-never-beat-chrome-ie
======
wkearney99
And in the process sell your soul to the advertisers? No thanks.

------
cultureulterior
Tree tabs are still missing.

